
Tips for Making It Small in Hollywood - Jun8
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/04/movies/mike-birbiglias-6-tips-for-making-it-small-in-hollywood-or-anywhere.html
======
hliyan
This is an amazing statement:

"...when you start in a new field, your work won’t be as good as your taste.
It will take years for your taste and the quality of your work to intersect."

So true of some of my early development work.

~~~
oliverjudge
There's a great interview from a few years back that explores this well:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI23U7U2aUY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BI23U7U2aUY)

------
akeck
If you liked this article, Mike gives more details around his work and life in
a podcast interview: [http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/07/27/mike-
birbiglia/](http://fourhourworkweek.com/2016/07/27/mike-birbiglia/)

------
kak9
Don't Think Twice is a fantastic movie. Highly recommend it

